# Chopped up Maersk Honam in transit



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Maersk has issued photos of the chopped up Maersk Honam which is now bound from Dubai to be rebuilt at Hyundai Heavy Industries in South Korea.
The giant 15,262 teu ship was hit by a severe fire in March last year in the Arabian Sea, which killed five crew.
The sound part of the vessel has now been cut away from the burnt aft and is being hauled to South Korea on the Xin Guang Hua heavylift ship. Its latest position, according to Splash partner MarineTraffic, is off Sri Lanka.
The heavylift vessel will deliver the 228.5 m-long section from midship to stern to HHI next month. It is the same yard the vessel was built in. The sound section of Maersk Honam will be joined with a newbuild forward section. The former forward section is moored at Drydock World Dubai for continued removal of damaged containers and debris. Once cleaned, it will be recycled.
Maersk anticipates the ship to reenter service in the second half of this year.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Now that is a tight fit. Another coat of paint and, she would never have made it. I am forever amazed at the ever changing maritime scene.

Thank you for that.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazing engineering, almost like Lego: unclip one bit and clip on another.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Remarkable! Then again, the engine room and rudder, screw etc. has traditionally been quoted as being around 80% of a ships cost to build. 

The "missing bit" is bridge, accom, pipe/cable runs and container guides. 

Still remarkable and it is clear that Maersk is the "new" Blue Funnel! The condition of the "usable bit" is superb.

Thanks for posting.

Best Rgds.
Dave


----------



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Lets hope all these mistakes and costs don't affect our pensions .


----------



## limeybiker (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb photos many thanks for posting


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for that. Great story and pics!
Not directly related but it brought back a memory to me;
I was Technical Manager at a shipyard and we got a contract to lengthen a ship. Quite simple really- put the ship in the dock stern first, pump the dock, cut the ship, flood the dock, aft half remains on the blocks, forward half floats and is pulled it out of the dock, float in the new section, put the forward half back, pump the dock and weld the three bits together.It's very easy to assess, by experiment, the characteristics of a complete vessel but you can only guestimate it for the two separate halves when cut and we didn't cover ourselves with glory with that! It took us a few days to get the stern part to sink and the bow part to float.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

What if.....?


Say you have a ship in middle age and you want to add an extra misdship. The cruise ships are doing it all the time. What is the ship has been stressed or 'out of true' because if racking etc. What if the hull is found 'out of shape' by even a few mm. 

Thanks.

Stephen


----------

